# Bike Hauling Options for Honda Civic



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm thinking about purchasing an '07 Honda Civic sedan. I would like to know what are the bike hauling options for the '06 and '07 Honda Civics ? Also, anyone who has an '06 or '07 Civic, how do you like the car ? Thanks for your time.


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

jtrider said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing an '07 Honda Civic sedan. I would like to know what are the bike hauling options for the '06 and '07 Honda Civics ? Also, anyone who has an '06 or '07 Civic, how do you like the car ? Thanks for your time.


We have a Yakima roof rack which works pretty well for skis, although I've never put bike trays on it (my Outback is the bike car). I'm sure it would work fine for bikes though, and since it's pretty wide, you would have room for at least four bikes on top.

I love the Civic. We got the Hybrid and it is awesome--great milage, but you never feel like you're driving an econobox. The leg room is fantastic front and rear, although the trunk (on the hybrid) is a little small.


----------



## bry3 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a '06 civic sedan w/ navi. i ABSOLUTELY love it. Right I'm just using a trunk rack which gets me from point A to B. Eventually I want to get a roof rack for longer trips. Though sometimes I think it would just be easier to have a truck or SUV.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to have a civic coupe, had a yakima roof rack on it, and could easily carry three bikes up top. That or the equivalent Thule would be my suggestion. If you drive "adroitly" with bikes on top you'll want to have the rack REAL snug on the car. The first time I hit 80 mph with two bikes up top the rack slid backwards a couple inches. I reset and clamped it a bit tighter and never had another problem (had the roof rack on that car for like 130,000 miles).

Alternative would be to see if you could get a 1 1/4" hitch mount put on, and get something like the Thule T2 model 917 - another really nice rack, but requires the tow-hitch mount to make it work. In the end it's more $$ and some cops won't like that they can't see your rear license plate (I've rec'd two warnings for that, but never a ticket, yet).

Roof rack trays like the Yakima King Cobra and it's bigger brother mount up the bikes pretty much as easy as the Thule T2, FWIW.


----------



## nmba guy (Jul 28, 2005)

Ive got an older civic sedan with a yakima rack with viper trays. I usually just have two fwd facing trays but can fit a third in the middle facing the rear when necessary. The bikes are super easy to lift up there and have never had an issue with the rack sliding. It does cost a couple mpg without bikes and a couple more with bikes on it.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*I've got an 05 Civic...*

and the only completely safe option is the roof rack IMHO. The trunk mounts are fine if you don't have any dropped or odd shaped top tubes, but larger bikes tend to be a bit close to the pavement (the car is pretty low to the ground). Hitch racks are a bit better but you can run into the same problem. The car is realatively low to the ground, so when backing over anything but level ground or pavement you do run the risk of scrapping bikes or rack across the surface. Steeply inclined driveway aprons etc. can be a bit of a problem. It's not something that one encounters often, but you never know. You do have to be quite cuatious about it. It's fine for the load em up and go to the local trailhead trip. But can be ticklish for the load up the tent, sleeping bags and gear type road trip. With the extra stuff in the trunk and the bikes on the back the car sits lower yet. The roof rack is the best option. It does create more wind resistance with the bikes loaded, more wind noise, and the bikes are more exposed, but they are in a safer position. but you have full unrestricted access to the trunk just in case, and don't have to worry about the bikes for the most part when it comes to manuvering. And best of all you can leave it mounted for the season. Just watch for low bridges, etc. with the bikes loaded!!!! 

As for the car, I LOVE IT!!! Reasonably snappy, handles well, GREAT gas mileage and so far problem free! A buddy of mine has an OLD civic hatch back, I don't even know the year, but he's got over 150,000 miles on it and it's still going strong. No mods, original engine, just the occasional tune up and regular oil changes. The silly thing looks like hell, but it refuses to die! :thumbsup: IMHO the Civic is one of the best bang for the buck vehicles out there. You can get them in models that cover anything from basic transportaion to the Rice Rocket Si. All in all a very good vehicle. Every now and then I get to wishing I had a pickup truck or maybe an SUV, more passenger and load room etc. Until that is I pull up to the gas pump and watch people dropping $80 or more to fill up their mighty Suburbans and such, and then walk up to the window and only hand the clerk $25 to $30 for my fill!!!! And then I get to drive the next 3 WEEKS on that $30!!!! For that kinda money I'll live with a little less cargo space thank you. Bottom line, if you are looking for a quality built, economical car, both in price and operating costs, the Civic is really hard to beat.

Good Dirt


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 9, 2007)

Does it have a factory roof rack?

Yes: I'd go with a Yakima roof rack.

No: I'd go with a trailer hitch rack. Reason being, I'm pretty convinced there is no way to have a rack on your car that won't screw up the paint.


----------



## AzTracer (Feb 15, 2007)

I have an 01 civic 4dr with a Yakima roof rack and steel heads on it. Works great. I highly recommend.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I hate roof racks. There is a lot more wind noise, and on an econo-car the reduction in gas mileage at highway speeds is very high. Some models, like the SW or Thule roofracks are pretty solid, but many are not confidence inspiring. Stock crosbars are generally not sturdy anough for bikes, so even if the car comes with a roofrack, you'll still need to buy Yakima crossbars and mounts which are expensive.

Basically, any rack sucks, but its better than putting the bike in the car most of the time.

I went with a Thule T2, which is very expensive... $320 for the rack, $40 for the hitch lock and another $20 for a cable and padlock to lock your bike to the hitch (the only good way to do it). The locks are way more secure by locking to a hitch rather than a roofrack crossbar, though. I also spent about $100 for the hitch, it took 30 min to bolt it to my Subaru Impreza...


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*I have an Accord...*

I can fit 2 bikes inside no problem. The back seat folds down to open up the trunk. The first bike I take off the front wheel, then stick it in through the trunk fork first. The second bike I take off both wheels and stick it on top of the (covered) first bike through the side door. The wheels can go in the trunk or inside the car.


----------



## Big Karma (Mar 9, 2005)

First of all, it's hard to go wrong with a Honda or Toyota, so good choice. If it comes with a luggage rack on the roof, I recommend going with Rocky Mounts (http://www.rockymounts.com) accessorites to turn your factory rack into a bike rack. No doubt, roof racks have disadvantages in terms of fuel economy, and the danger of ramming your bikes into the house when you forget they're up top and you pull into the garage, but Rocky Mounts are a solid, affordable option -- way cheaper than setting up with Yakima or Thule gear.

Rocky Mounts offers a wide range of mounts for factory-installed racks. They're easy to install and they sell inexpensive lock kits for the fork-mount skewers. I put them on my Toyota 4Runner a year ago, and have no complaints.

Just live by one rule: Before a bike goes on the rack, the garage door opener goes into the glove box. No exceptions. You HAVE to have the reminder when you reach for the button as you're pulling into the driveway. Otherwise, it's only a matter of time until you crunch a bike. It has happend to virtually everyone I know with a roof rack (including me).


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

We bought a 2006 Honda Civic DX-G about 3 weeks ago for commuting, so far we love it. Much better than the 93 Jeep YJ we were using before.

So far we had a 1.25" Hidden Hitch installed on it, and last night bought a 'Swagman Cross Country 'XC' 2 Bike 1.25" Receiver' from MEC. (Before that I was using an old top tube mount style rack that a friend gave me.)

Pics of the Hidden Hitch on a Coupe (2 door).
http://www.8thcivic.com/forums/showpost.php?p=61417&postcount=16

Pics of the Hidden Hitch on a Sedan (4 door).
http://www.8thcivic.com/forums/showpost.php?p=158127&postcount=23

Pics of a Sedan (4 door) with a top tube style bike rack. 
http://www.8thcivic.com/forums/showpost.php?p=168424&postcount=25

Pic of the Swagman 1.25" receiver rack (it isn't shown on the Swagman site for some reason).
http://www.bikerackshops.com/SG64625.html

The Thule/Yakima/Saris racks are probably higher quality than the Swagman, but they are also 3 times the cost up here in Canada.

I can probably take some pics of the rack on the car loaded with bikes this weekend.

BTW, 8thcivic.com is a great source of all sorts of info about this car.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Another thread with a slipping roof rack issue:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=250701&highlight=civic


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

The swagman is a good option as long as you can open the hatch with the bikes mounted up, if not the Thule may be worth it because it has a really good tilt mechanism that works with the bikes on it and takes only a few seconds to tilt... I don't think the Yakima Hook Up has this option. The Thule also folds up and out of the way for when a bike isn't on it so it doesn't take up much space behind the vehicle, probably about 6-8"


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't know yet. I'll install it, try it, and take pics this weekend.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

I used the Saris Bones 801 3-Bike Trunk Mount Rack for years on my old car. and it worked great. Sadly it does not fit on my 04 Sentra Spec-V because it can not get over the spoiler.
I does fit really well on my brother 06 accord and the civics do not have a larger spoiler on them. The rack will get over the smaller spoilers no problem it just when it deals with larger ones issues comes up but that with any trunk mount.


----------



## Namlak (Jun 20, 2004)

*Hitch rack for my '06 Civic Coupe*

I picked up a hitch and the $120 two-bike rack from Performance Bike for my '06 EX Coupe and I'm happy with the setup.

It's a little flexy but some of that is due to the joints that allows it to fold up. Fitting two bikes on it can be a little funny since the two frame hooks share the common center shaft.

But I can fold it up, take it off, and throw it in the trunk in a minute which is really nice since I bring my bike to work two days a week for evening rides.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

It looks like Performance racks are made by SportRack.
http://www.sportrack.com/a30901


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

CraigH said:


> I can probably take some pics of the rack on the car loaded with bikes this weekend.


Here they are.











*Side View*









*Folded.*









*Removed for Storage.*​
I think I'll have to get a licence plate holder to mount to the rack as it really hides it, I know the police in the Vancouver area have been handing out tickets for bike racks that hide plates.

Edit: Since the pics were taken I've moved the tire mounts a little to make both bikes a little more centered on the car so the overall width of the bikes on the rack is the same as the car.

Edit 2: had to delete a couple of pics as the pics got messed up on the MTBR photo server.


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Another thread with a slipping roof rack issue:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=250701&highlight=civic


what kind of rack are you using again? which one works best for you? Also if mr police man has to give out tickets for not seeing plate, he is eating too many doe nuts.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Atomic300 said:


> what kind of rack are you using again? which one works best for you? Also if mr police man has to give out tickets for not seeing plate, he is eating too many doe nuts.


Swagman. Details & Pics here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2917728#poststop


----------



## BoyWonder000 (May 31, 2007)

*2006 Civic Bike Hauling Option*

Namlak,

I was thinking of getting the same set-up this weekend for the same exact car - color, model, everything...

Is there anything you would do differently? Have you had trouble what the rack scraping because of the car being so low?


----------



## downhillriders (Jun 1, 2007)

*Sedan (Honda Accord) 4 Bike Hitch Rack*

Does anyone use a 4 Bike Hitch Rack with a sedan? We have a 2007 Honda Accord and, so far, it seems that:
1. You can only install a 1 1/4" Class 1 hitch receiver on it (for example, see U-Haul).
2. Yakima makes a 4 bike hitch rack that is compatible with this hitch receiver (the BigHorn 4), but recommends that no more than 3 bikes be mounted on it with a Class 1 hitch (otherwise voiding the warranty). Thule only recommends 2 bike hitch racks for this set-up.
So, my questions are
1. Can a Class 2 (1 1/4" or 2") hitch receiver be installed on a sedan (the 2007 Honda Accord in particular, but I imagine that the answer would be yes if possible on a Honda Civic sedan)?
2. If not, has anyone used a Class 1 hitch receiver with 4 bikes on a hitch rack? (The total weight -- rack, tubes, lock, 4 bikes -- will be a bit under the 200 pounds tongue weight rating for Class 2 hitch receivers.) How has it worked out?
Advice?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

It isn't the hitch weight that is the option, it is the leverage of having weight that far out away from the hitch.

When I had the hitch installed on my Civic the guy specifically said not to put more than 2 bikes on it.


----------



## Tete De La Tour (May 11, 2007)

do you guys have any problem with the exhaust heating your bike wheels up too much?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Tete De La Tour said:


> do you guys have any problem with the exhaust heating your bike wheels up too much?


I haven't noticed any issues, but will have to check the next time I stop after a little while on the freeway.

I think the tire is actually a little higher than the exhaust actually, and it is proabably about a foot away due to the way the rack mounts off the hitch receiver.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Just an update as some people have asked about hauling heavy FR bikes on the rack.

I've used it a couple of times to haul 2 +40lb SC Bullits up to Whistler and back with no problems at all.

As I'm parranoid about bikes coming loose (heard to many stories), I also add a couple of extra nylon straps from the hitch to the stem and seat post of each bike.

I'll take some pics next time I have them loaded up and add to this thread.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Tete De La Tour said:


> do you guys have any problem with the exhaust heating your bike wheels up too much?


Is the exhaust that hot that far out of the tailpipe?


----------



## segura (Jul 24, 2007)

I have an 07 Civic Sedan. Just got rear ended . . . 

I was running Hidden Hitch 1.25" + Yakima Kingpin 4. Removed two of the mounts on the Kingpin 4 because I didn't like my bikes that close together.

Since the accident, just ordered a new hitch (etrailer.com) and Thule T2. Ordered the Thule snug lock and lock cores with the hitch to get me over $150 for free shipping. Thule T2 was purchased from Performance Bike (store). They price matched to $295 and ship to store (had some points to burn).

Luckily my Trek Elite 9.9 was not on my rack at the time of accident. Had to replace the trunk lid and get my spare tire well hammered out. The only damaged part of my hitch was the 1.25" tongue adapter ($15), but insurance paid for the whole rack so decided to upgrade.

T2 should be in Saturday, so I will post some pics after install.


----------



## Felony (May 31, 2006)

When we had our Civic we had a Yakima roof rack. It's amazing how much you can fit on top.










I could fit the boats and mountain bikes up there together. I had to turn the handlebars out and take off the inside pedals. Our lifestyle eventually outgrew the Civic and we upgraded to the Pilot.


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

I run a 4 bike tray style hitch mount on my acura tl without problem. I use a 1 1/4 to 2 adapter with a 4" rise to move the bike rack up and out for car/ground clearance. I have rechecked the hitch and hardware several times and there has been no loosening or damage to anything. You would be suprised at the strength of 1 1/4 tubing , I can lift the back of my car off the ground with the hitch/rack unit without it bending.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

I was thinking about getting an 08' Civic ex...maybe an si...Are you guys happy with the power they have ??


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yup, happy with mine (06 DX-G).

For more latest generation Civic info than you could possibly want, check out the 8thcivic.com boards.


----------

